# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Science Fiction Map - Swamp Outpost

## Kihmbar

I designed this map for a Star Wars RPG session, but there isn't too much about it which is distinctive to Star Wars.  I built it from elements gathered from this site, RPGmapshare, the WotC custom maps forums, the Holocron, and some other sites.  



I am looking for some feedback on the map.  Particularly, how do I get rid of the blockyness of the map?  [Yes, I know blockyness isn't a word.]  The map looks very "square" to me and I was wondering if I'm just seeing things or if there is some way to fix it.  In addition, is there a better way to do the transitions between water and land?  Of course, all other comments are welcome as well.

----------


## NeonKnight

A very impressive map. I love the look of the plants.

To give you input on some of your questions, one needs to know what type of software was used in making it.

Thanx again for sharing.

----------


## Kihmbar

> To give you input on some of your questions, one needs to know what type of software was used in making it.


I built the map by stacking images on top of each other in MS Powerpoint.  [I have used Powerpoint for designing technical posters and this was similar to a poster.]  I use Gimp to modify the images and then add them to the Powerpoint "poster".  I am open to other free software (I do the maps as a hobby) but I don't want a large learning curve.  Any suggestions?

The trouble I have is that the objects (especially terrain) comes in squares which lends itself to blockyness.  Also, since I'm stacking objects on top of each other there is not really a smooth transition between water and land.  Is there some way to modify images so that I get multiple textures in one "square" with an irregular edge defining the point where the textures meet?

Thanks.

----------


## Redrobes

Wow Powerpoint !!! I gotta rep your perseverance...

I would try Gimp. Its a bit daunting to start with but you dont need to use every last button and widget.

If your using art that needs to blend then you need to use PNG type images which have transparency but some of them just switch it on and off and other images fade the blend up - you need to get some of those, or make some up.

A lot of art programs like Gimp and photoshop work on layers so what you can do is put water in on one layer and grass on another upper layer so that grass overwrites the water. Then you can take a digital eraser and pull away some fo the grass to leave the water underneath. When your happy then save that out as an icon. Or leave the background clear, erase some grass and pop them over water and it will fade up grass. Just remember to save these images as PNG with all the 'alpha' or transparency information.

----------


## Ascension

The Dunjinni user forums have a lot of things for making the transitions from water to land...things like cliffs (scale them down of course), sidewalk transitions, river banks, etc.  That blocky feel seems to come from the composition itself rather than any texturing or objects.  The island in the middle is rather rectangular with a rather straight-line creek on the left, stuff in the lower middle and lower right.  

The map looks great but if you want to make some changes then try this on for size (although I wouldn't touch it):  the skinny landmass on the left with the straight creek...trying varying that shape much more but not too skinny in the middle as it will start to make the island look "outlined" by the water...make it fatter in the middle and skinnier at the bottom; try removing the stuff in the lower middle of the image and lastly try to break up the rectangular shape of the central island.  As I said before I think it looks great so these are only things that *might* help.  Cheers.

----------


## Valarian

I did something similar for a mission a while ago. The players raided an Imperial Research base on swamp world called Morass.

----------


## RobA

> I built the map by stacking images on top of each other in MS Powerpoint.  [I have used Powerpoint for designing technical posters and this was similar to a poster.]  I use Gimp to modify the images and then add them to the Powerpoint "poster".  I am open to other free software (I do the maps as a hobby) but I don't want a large learning curve.  Any suggestions?


Wow...

If you are already using gimp to modify the individual components, why don't you use gimp to assemble the final image?

It would give you far better blending control of the various elements.

-Rob A>

----------


## Kihmbar

> The Dunjinni user forums have a lot of things for making the transitions from water to land...things like cliffs (scale them down of course), sidewalk transitions, river banks, etc.


Thanks.  I'll check there and see what they have.

I appreciate the comments.  Based on what I read, I think I will leave this map alone and apply what I now know to future map projects.

----------


## joão paulo

Use the GUIMP.
Will not regret

----------


## Arkkeeper

LOL, it's got a Landspeeder.

----------


## jeanbreckman

nice map.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

> I did something similar for a mission a while ago. The players raided an Imperial Research base on swamp world called Morass.


I was there!

----------

